# archive of old ports?



## olafz (May 29, 2020)

Hello,

is there an archive of older ports releases that are available? I need to do a rollback for one port. Since yesterday's update, databases/mariadb104-server refuses to start.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2020)

olafz said:


> is there an archive of older ports releases that are available?


The ports tree is version controlled. Use subversion.


----------



## George (May 29, 2020)

Or maybe patch the current port. PR 246694


----------



## olafz (May 29, 2020)

It looks as if the non functional version is the one resulting from this PR.


----------

